# Cornelius Vango (Kelsey Abeler) should be avoided at all costs



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 18, 2019)

(Note from the Staff: After several days of talking it over, the staff here at StP has found it necessary to move this thread to the Untrustworthy and Shady forum. Please know that this decision was not made lightly and that it is something that was discussed at length.

Cornelius has proven on multiple occasions to be an abusive person both emotionally, verbally, and occasionally physically. They have long used their position on this site, their youtube channel, and their status in the nomad community to repeatedly avoid repercussions and responsibility for their abuse of other people.

We understand that a lot of users are going to have mixed feelings about this. All we can say is that you read through this thread, take what information is given by their accusers, and make the decision for yourself whether or not to place trust in this person.

We take accountability very seriously and we, the staff, will always try to hold our own accountable for their actions. We also encourage any persons who have experienced malicious treatment from Corn to come forward and share your stories. Their behavior is unacceptable and their gaslighting and denial of their actions speaks to the nature of their character.)

Update, March 2022: This person's abuses have gone far beyond just drama related to StP, so much so that an independent accountability website (unrelated to StP) has been published here:

https://slabcitylibrary.wordpress.com
*I regret to announce that I will no longer be associating myself with squat the planet due to a very deep and nuanced personal disagreement and subsequent disrespect. If you would like to get the full story, feel free to contact me directly. I will still be hosting this year's annual party as i have for the past four years.*


----------



## The Hiker (Sep 18, 2019)

Shit, sorry to hear that, we will miss you


----------



## VariedValue (Sep 18, 2019)

I've heard more and more things about this site... It's a damn shame. No wonder it seems pretty dead


----------



## Dmac (Sep 18, 2019)

That sucks! You'd think people would be respectful when you are hosting them at your place. Common courtesy is disappearing


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 18, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> *I regret to announce that I will no longer be associating myself with squat the planet due to a very deep and nuanced personal disagreement and subsequent disrespect. If you would like to get the full story, feel free to contact me directly. I will still be hosting this year's annual party as i have for the past four years.*



Kinda not really any of my business since I don't know you or whoever person or people the disagreement and disrespect came from personally and wasn't planning on going to the jambo, but if it's a big enough thing that you wanna disassociate yerself with stp then I kinda wonder why you'd still even be willing to host the party? Like "fuck y'all or at least a few in particular but you can all still party at my house". Seems kinda off to me. Either way dude take it easy.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 18, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Kinda not really any of my business since I don't know you or whoever person or people the disagreement and disrespect came from personally and wasn't planning on going to the jambo, but if it's a big enough thing that you wanna disassociate yerself with stp then I kinda wonder why you'd still even be willing to host the party? Like "fuck y'all or at least a few in particular but you can all still party at my house". Seems kinda off to me. Either way dude take it easy.



My disagreement is with Matt Derrick alone. I love the rest of this community too much to shut down the party and expedition. Ive been doing this shit longer than ive been associated with this site and i dont need it to continue. 

I can no longer in good conscience support and associate with Matt.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 18, 2019)

I expect to be banned at some point so if all this disappears, you know where im at.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 18, 2019)

Who doesn't love a party thrown by one person and hosted by another and they've got beef with each other. I can't possibly imagine a scenario where this could go off the rails and become a huge suckfest. Without choosing sides, I think with you guys having drama like this, you hosting is a bad idea.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah maybe. I'll rethink the idea, this all just came as a huge shock to me.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 18, 2019)

Nah i rethought it. Im still gonna do it. And maybe I'll just keep doing it forever.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 18, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> I expect to be banned at some point so if all this disappears, you know where im at.



As I stated in the discord, I don't ban people for personal grievances, I ban them for breaking the website rules.

I also think it's very petty and unfair for you to literally make up lies about me being transphobic and other such nonsense (this was posted in the discord this morning). Folks that know me in real life know me better than that. 

I could go into the whole drama fest, but I'm typing this from my phone with limited reception so I'm at a pretty steep disadvantage until I can get off the road somewhere.

Also, the entire situation is just so boring and petty that it's not much of a story at all. So for those interested in sending corn a PM for the 'details' keep in mind there are two sides to every story and in this scenario it's more about what this person is leaving out than what they are telling you.

It's true that I am disassociating myself with Cornelius and the library until it changes management. This also means the StP Jamboree will be changing locations, which is something I have been trying to do for some time anyways.

If you would still like to attend Cornelius' party, you're more than welcome to do so and I have no ill feelings towards anyone that wants to do that.

I'll get back to folks here in a few days when we get the changes to this years Jambo worked out.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Sep 18, 2019)

I might have bent a rule or two here and there, but out of all of the websites I ever visited, this is by far the most kick ass one I ever been to. I can't just go on a rant and shoot myself in the foot during the process, I'd rather take it somewhere else. If you get annoyed of if I feel you're getting annoyed, I'd just say nothing and fall back. That would be the best thing to do. Hell, even I am typing on a smartphone, crazy isn't it?!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 18, 2019)

quad8 said:


> Hell, even I am typing on a smartphone, crazy isn't it?!


I mean now that you mention it, yeah I guess so.


----------



## Tude (Sep 18, 2019)

Sorry for the bad feelings, I do hope to get out to the slabs with friends and once I have a new hip. Take care.


----------



## Odin (Sep 19, 2019)

Holy Shit... I've never truly been in crowd just mod for a lil while... ... hell... I'm a hermit... kinda... but i never knew this kinda shit would happend... it's like if Dunkin Doughnuts and Baskin Robbins split up... where DA fuck do I go to get wifi!!!

... I've met a small handful of folks offa here and its been a fountain of info and much brain thinking.... and just cracking jokes and shit...

Might be just tired and fucked up... but hope it's not to big a deal.

I really have no clue whats up and I hope things can be resolved .. uh goodly??

Don't know what else to say.

::cyclops::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 19, 2019)

so i've finally gotten somewhere I can talk about this in detail... but honestly, after thinking about it for a bit, I think the most adult thing to do here is just let it go. it's a whole lot of drama over some truly silly bullcrap that went too far; we've both gone our separate ways and it's a shame things worked out the way they did.

so if corn isn't going to keep kicking this hornet's nest, i don't see the point in doing so either.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 19, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> so if corn isn't going to keep kicking this hornet's nest, i don't see the point in doing so either.


That would be the most mature way of handling it, hopefully that's how it plays out.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 19, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> so i've finally gotten somewhere I can talk about this in detail... but honestly, after thinking about it for a bit, I think the most adult thing to do here is just let it go. it's a whole lot of drama over some truly silly bullcrap that went too far; we've both gone our separate ways and it's a shame things worked out the way they did.
> 
> so if corn isn't going to keep kicking this hornet's nest, i don't see the point in doing so either.



Nice call

I don't know either of yall "IRL" but apparently im enough of a dingdong to stick my nose in the business here so here i go

a lot of fall-out argument/bridge burni stuff I'VE been through is like you say "bullcrap" or absurd as id say - shit happens, flush it, and rise to the future. That's where i am at with my own shit too, anyway.


----------



## salxtina (Sep 20, 2019)

Maybe there is an appreciable difference between "making up lies" and "disagreeing about what actions are transphobic."


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 21, 2019)

To be clear, this could have been talked through but Matt decided to throw away our entire friendship and mutual exchange over a text.


----------



## benton (Sep 21, 2019)

Please make sure to express your non-conformity in accordance with the currently accepted levels of non-conformity. Failure to conform to presently accepted norms of non-conformity may result in your banishment from the tribe of rugged individualist free- thinking rebels. Thank you drive through.


----------



## Phuen (Sep 22, 2019)

I enjoy some drama, but am I the only person reading this and thinking, "Uh, so what actually literally happened and why?"

Very sneaky how neither side and nobody else is clarifying this.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 22, 2019)

Phuen said:


> Very sneaky how neither side and nobody else is clarifying this.



Oh that's ironic, look who thinks withholding clarity is sneaky..

Kinda like the time you made this creepy ass comment here?


Phuen said:


> I'm a big fan of the Asian format fleshlight. It's real tight, just like a young lass.  No drama, either. I call her Saki.




Or sneaky like how when asked to define or *clarify *



Engineer J Lupo said:


> Ummm, define "young"..


you didn't clarify shit?

Sneaky like the time @SlankyLanky called you out again on the creepiness of using the description "tight just like a young lass" where you again didn't clarify anything?


SlankyLanky said:


> @Phuen Yer comments about yer sex toy feeling like a young lady in another thread were already off putting enough to get my attention


Leaving an angry emoji but no clarification?

Or the time I explained just exactly how creepy that comment was and yet again you felt no need to *clarify?*


Engineer J Lupo said:


> I believe "Just like a young lass" was the wording. Even worse right? Lass is typically used to describe a girl rather than a woman. Then to add "young to it.. So he's literally talking about what a young girls vagina feels like. Pretty fucking skeevy if you ask me.



Again only leaving an angry emoji, no clarification?

Sneaky like that or another type of sneaky?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 22, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> To be clear, this could have been talked through but Matt decided to throw away our entire friendship and mutual exchange over a text.



HA! Wow okay. Do I even have the time to call this out? Yes, yes I god damn do.

Boy how long I've waited for you to back the hell off StP. This is going to be a doozy so STRAP THE FUCK IN FOLKS.

First of all, Corn, no. This cannot be talked through because there is no reasoning with you. No matter how many times I, or Matt, or anyone has ever tried to explain our feelings to you it never gets absorbed. I can't say I'm surprised considering the way you go through life letting your toxic traits burn every bridge you ever build.

You don't give people any other option than to just ghost on you because you're so god damn self serving and narcissistic that any criticism of your behavior just gets translated in your perpetually drunken brain as abuse. So, you lash out at your friends, call them assholes, and get in their faces over the most minuscule of situations.

You had the fucking GALL to get on the StP discord and try to convince everyone that Matt is a transphobe; your reasoning? His default pronouns for people are neutral and thus don't recognize a persons transition.

Seriously? You need to spend some more time in some actual queer run spaces and less time with your head lodged up your own ass and maybe you'd understand that non-binary, queer folk have been fighting for decades to make they/them pronouns the default and when a Cis/Het white male actually puts forth the effort to make that shift you think its transphobic?

*YOU. DON'T. KNOW. SHIT. ABOUT. QUEER. IDENTITY. POLITICS.

You just make shit up to justify the miserable rage-fire you have burning inside you. Matt using they/them pronouns in place of a transpersons specified pronouns is a frustrating mistake. It is in NO WAY maliciously denying a person's transition. The fact that you can't come to that conclusion on your own is fucking laughable at this point.

The fact that you drunkenly used that as an excuse to verbally abuse and berate the one person who was still vouching you is the most quintessential Cornelius Vango move you could have made.

And further more, who in the hell wants to try and repair a friendship with you anyways? You're cruel.

When I won the chili cook off in Slab City you told me I only won because you didn't enter. When you stole Nemo's robe while he was bathing in the hot spring and destroyed it with caveman you said he deserved it for talking back to you. (which as a side bar is SEXUAL HARASSMENT AS FUCK but hey he's a cis-presenting male so whatever right? Fuck outta here with that).

You are manipulative, conniving, and you leech off the queer folk you encounter. The only reason you want to still have the party is so that people will show up to work the library for the season so you can get drunk off everyone else's hard work. I got your number, I saw you take advantage of mine and everyone else's work for three seasons in row until i finally realized, "wow, this person is awful."


Your breaking off of StP isn't some nuanced disagreement, it's you trying to save face on the internet so people don't get an idea of the type of toxic piece of shit that you really are.

Thats the entire purpose of this thread isn't it? To get people to see you as the unfortunate victim? You can take that shitty entitlement elsewhere. 

So go ahead, distance yourself. But know that you're taking your reputation with you. You deserve every bit of the pain and loneliness you feel for the way you treat others.


And just so we're clear, this is 100% me attacking you right now. You pulling this shit means I am dropping all pretense, and I will defend my friends, this website, and the traveling nomad community as a whole from people like you.

You are fucking done here. #canceled*


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 22, 2019)

Also while I'm on a pettiness roll,

"I'm disassociating myself from StP."

Disassociating? Seriously? You live in a fucking library, try actually reading a book sometime instead of just getting shit faced at the bar and maybe you wouldn't be so grammatically incorrect. Seriously we're choking on the irony.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Andy, you have some serious problems, dude.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Go ahead and post as many paragraphs of spiteful nonsense as you want. The people that know who i am know that you're full of shit. I don't have to retaliate with a response attacking your character. 
The fact that you can call a person a friend while cultivating these ideas about them is telling enough.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 23, 2019)

The people who know you are all sick of your shit and the ones who aren't will be once you turn on them too.

Nice take on the high road though, I can't wait for the next time I run into you in slabs and have to deal with your overly aggressive behavior and the constant antagonism. It'll just put this interaction into perfect perspective.

Act all innocent online to your heart's content, we see through your bullshit.

Seriously, if you wanna distance yourself then why even bother replying? Get gone already.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

I am unapologetically exactly who i present myself to be. I am proud of who i am and my accomplishments. You cannot make me question myself and my integrity.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Clearly the reason im still replying isnt for personal gain or "saving face". I respect the folks in this community enough to let them see what's going on here. I allow you to drag my name through the mud, Andy. As you have for years.

As for blowing up my personal traumas in a way that blames me for them in front of everyone; you can't hurt me anymore. Give it a rest and move on. This is getting to be kind of an obsession and you should be embarrassed.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 23, 2019)

Gaslighting me eh?
Classy. And no I don't drag your name through the mud, you do that to yourself.

Even after our falling out I still looked out for you, or did you think that filming gig just came out of nowhere?

Take some accountability for when you mess up and maybe I wouldn't have to be calling you out.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Andy, you are a liar.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 23, 2019)

The hell I am. But nice try though.
Take Accountability Corn.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 23, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Oh that's ironic, look who thinks withholding clarity is sneaky..
> 
> Kinda like the time you made this creepy ass comment here?
> 
> ...



Oh snap, dawg....



EphemeralStick said:


> HA! Wow okay. Do I even have the time to call this out? Yes, yes I god damn do.
> 
> Boy how long I've waited for you to back the hell off StP. This is going to be a doozy so STRAP THE FUCK IN FOLKS.
> 
> ...



Oh SNAP, DAWG!

Ya. That's all I really wanted to say.


----------



## beersalt (Sep 23, 2019)

Andy isn't lying about anything.

You, Cornelius- are the liar.
And it's true, the fact that you're grouping the whole community on STP as whom you need to dissociate yourself from is ridiculous, since as this public conversation goes on it's due to some bullshit between you, and Matt Derrick.
So..

I know Matt personally, and he is one of my fucking best friends. He is definitely not transphobic. 

Matt has been nothing but pretty darn respectful to you based on many of the other people I've met that have stayed at the Library. When it comes to how he's talked about you when you aren't present, and how he's continued to have a friendship this long- which he deserves mad props for, because I know you've talked shit on Matt to me, and
Now- to the entire website he created, initially.

That's some blatant disrespect that I really wasn't sure I was ever gonna see from you on here.

But, you did it. And it shows that you're still just as overly defensive, childish, and maniacal as ever.

I've told matt, and others in the community about how passionate I feel about not even being around you, or talking with you.
I'd actually go to the jambo if you weren't the host. Same goes for my partner. @Caveman118 

Figured you already knew all of this, based on the kind words that were shared the last night I spent at The Library in early 2018. Which was my second season of investing time, money, energy, much else into the space, as well as into you.

I'm truthfully really stoked for you to not have any say in anything STP anymore, especially on your own accord. Hopefully you stop replying to this before you just get banned FINALLY for being fucking shit to people IRL. Myself included.

You've also been spreading rumors about me to people on this website, who I haven't even fucking met. They've messaged me, personally.
And the stuff your saying is not only false, but straight fucked up.

I regret nothing about our relationship, and I stand by all of the things I've said, and done in regards to it. 

You're just, shady dude. And I wouldn't advise anybody to trust a lot of the shit you claim.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

@dumpsternavel you left my house drunkenly screaming insults at me last i saw you. And your partner was my partner first. You also neglected to tell me that you probably had hep c while we were involved and never tried to tell me the results of your std tests after that, leaving me wondering if i was sick for months afterward.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 23, 2019)

Bullshit. Calling flat out bullshit.
@dumpsternavel and even fucking Sirius of all people were straight up with everyone at the Library about might having hep c. Literally all of us knew, including you. 

To say you didn't know is absurd.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

I didn't. Its not bullshit and sirius spent pretty much no actual time at the library because he was an aggro loser. I hardly talked to him and he never camped in my space.


----------



## beersalt (Sep 23, 2019)

Hahaha, your partner first?
You both got me involved in your supposed "polyamorous" relationship !

I've always been public to all people about the time I didn't know if I had hep C.
@Shwhiskey Gumimaci used to mention it publicly at the library a little more than I had liked, actually.

I've had Hepatitus Freight Punx n Fux tattooed on my knuckles since I met you.
You, and your previous partner @Caveman118 breached the sexual relationship with me. Neither of you ever blatantly asked the questions about STDs before intimacy. 
For me at the time, what the two of you might have had wasn't important to me. 

Caveman let me know before he and I even met up, and became a couple about the shit you were talking. Accusing me of stealing your laptop, calling me a diseased liar. 

So I got tested just to prove that I most likely didn't have it. And I don't! Hurrah!
Why would I tell you if you wouldn't even talk to me about your supposed issue in the first place? I had to hear it from 3 other plus people, scum bag.


----------



## beersalt (Sep 23, 2019)

Everyone before me all knew Sirius was a fucking shit head. And you still let him be PR at the library bar while NO ONE ELSE WAS THERE!


----------



## beersalt (Sep 23, 2019)

You gave that fuck head a hair cut!!
That guy is in your youtube videos!!!!


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Hit all the reacts on my posts as you want, kids. Really. Doesn't make my words any less truthful.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 23, 2019)

Is it too intrusive for me to say that there is a special place in my heart for both StP AND the Library? 

I would really hate to see this situation dissolve the relationship many StP members have with the Library and vice versa. 

Because it kinda looks like that is happening...


----------



## beersalt (Sep 23, 2019)

I think that's the point we are trying to get across. @Coywolf 

Everybody has their own relationship, or lack of in relations to all things involved.
It's fine to disagree, or feel differently. That is always welcomed. But this is a very pinnacle moment that has been an issue for many involved with all of the above. And it's very important that we all be honest, and transparent about what our individual, as well as shared experiences have been. 

I have some great memories, and skills, and opportunity that stemmed with my relationship to Cornelius, and the Library. But the amount of counter experience as well should not be dismissed. That's occured for far too long, in my opinion. This dismissal, based mainly on Cornelius' well known status within the community.


----------



## Pokebert (Sep 23, 2019)

I haven’t been super active on the StP forums the last couple of months, but as an admin for the Discord server and a friend of Matt Derrick, I wanted to chime in on this situation.

I haven’t been acquainted with everyone here for more than about a year, but I can surely say this: Matt has gone out of his way to respect my identity as a queer person and support it fully. When I got my non-binary California ID (gender marker X) he told me how rad it was. He fully supported me making gender pronoun roles in the discord server so that people could be referred to correctly and respectfully. I’ve talked with him before about my struggles as a non-binary and bisexual person, and he has always used my they/them pronouns even when I said I don’t usually mind he/him.

But you, Corn? The one time I took action as a moderator and muted you for a literal five minutes, you flipped the fuck out on me. You were literally drunk and starting a flame war in the Discord. Yes- I should’ve possibly maybe muted the kid who was a bit of a dick back, but YOU were the one who kept pushing when I kindly asked you to stop flaming.

I had to have a goddamn huge message session with you for you to even stay in StP because I muted you *for 5 minutes*. I did it for Matt mostly, and also because I respected what you’ve brought to the community.

Clearly you’re willing to burn that, so now I am willing to add into this conversation to say that I fully believe you are demonizing Matt and that you have issues with toxicity. If it’s clear to me only knowing you about a year, that should say something.

That is all.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't know you. I've talked to Matt a couple times and he's been decent to me. 

I don't think because of your personal issue with one person should be any reason to disassociate yourself from STP. Then again, I don't know you and its your choice. Best wishes!


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Pokebert said:


> If it’s clear to me only knowing you about a year, that should say something.
> 
> That is all.



You do not know me.


----------



## Pokebert (Sep 23, 2019)

I would think that, by virtue of having had discussions with you before in DMs, chatted with you in the Discord, and being in your own personal Discord server... means I know you in some way.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 23, 2019)

Just wanna get a refresher here.. this all started because Matt used the pronoun "they" when referring to a person he's known for many years as a "he/him" but recently this person has identified with "she/her" and Matt used the neutral/ambiguous pronoun of "they" not once but twice that night and you jumped his shit for it. That's what kicked off this entire feud right?

Yo I'm sorry but that's fucking lousy of you to get so aggro over. How fucking petty, seriously. Had he been saying "he/him" all night, sure.. you might have a leg to stand on but "they"? You're gonna create all this chaos over "they"? Then add to that- you actually took just that little tiny thing and blew it all the way up into Matt's a transphobic asshole?

My oldest child(20) is a transboy, he opened up about it around 2 years ago. His mother and I are mad supportive but dude there's STILL a random slip up now and then when we're referring to him and we accidentally say "she" or "her". He's cool about it though, like a rational adult yanno. Are you gonna tell me I'm transphobic too? Or maybe, just maybe you could consider just exactly how hard it is for everyone else who's not a trans person to completely rewire their brain from the pronouns they've always used for a person.

It isn't fucking easy, but you just keep trying to get it right. Oh and you know what makes it even harder? When the person has some physical/vocal traits that closer resemble their former gender a lot more than the one they identify with. I happen to know for sure the person we're talking about here has a deep, very deep voice. How dare you slip up Matt.. how dare you. Why can't you just get it right!

I don't even have a dog in this fight. I'm not trying to defend or attack anyone. I'm just calling that shit like I see it. Maybe I'm part of the problem though. Maybe I'm a huge transphobe too, because I also have those rare but frustrating slip ups where I get the pronouns wrong.

Lastly, this is the most dramatic longest drawn out disassociation I've ever witnessed. Almost makes me wonder if that's the actual goal or perhaps it's just to manifest chaos because misery loves company doesn't it?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Pokebert said:


> I would think that, by virtue of having had discussions with you before in DMs, chatted with you in the Discord, and being in your own personal Discord server... means I know you in some way.



We have never had a personal connection through indepth conversation. I'm not opposed to it in any way and you're welcome to reach out, but you do not know me. You're still welcome on my discord, and i did apologize for my over the top behavior in that isolated situation in which you were involved, and we already spoke about it when it happened and came to an agreement, or so i thought.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 23, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Just wanna get a refresher here.. this all started because Matt used the pronoun "they" when referring to a person he's known for many years as a "he/him" but recently this person has identified with "she/her" and Matt used the neutral/ambiguous pronoun of "they" not once but twice that night and you jumped his shit for it. That's what kicked off this entire feud right?
> 
> Yo I'm sorry but that's fucking lousy of you to get so aggro over. How fucking petty, seriously. Had he been saying "he/him" all night, sure.. you might have a leg to stand on but "they"? You're gonna create all this chaos over "they"? Then add to that- you actually took just that little tiny thing and blew it all the way up into Matt's a transphobic asshole?
> 
> ...



Thats not what happened.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 23, 2019)

Alright. What were Matt's actions that made you call him transphobic? Tell us great stories of his transphobia, how bad is it?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 24, 2019)

The alliance wasnt ended over the transphobia. As i said before, matt ended our friendship over a text. Fine, I'll just put it out there... Take it as you will;

Matt came out to the library on my birthday unannounced. I was ecstatic as he was one of my dearest friends. We spent a few days catching up and hanging out. It was great. The day before our falling out, we spent the whole day together. He was printing out his dnd maps for the campaign, we went out to eat etc. I was having a conflict with my associate andrew aka @VikingAdventurer who has helped me to occupy and maintain the library because he had acted like a d-bag while drunk. The next night we sat down and talked it out and came to an accord and everything was fine and we resumed hanging out as usual.

It wasnt too long before we began discussing some things and our mutual friend came up. She is trans and used to be one of Matt's close friends. I and she had had multiple conversations with Matt in the past about how it makes her uncomfortable that he refers to her as they instead of her preferred pronouns. When he called her they again, i spoke up and corrected him. He then went off on a long tangent about how he tries super hard and how that should be good enough and makes so much effort to respect peoples pronouns but during the entire tirade refused to refer to her in female terms evein once. I was very calm in addressing him because frankly, i was in shock at his outburst.

When i corrected him for a third time, he lost his shit and stormed out of the library.

The next morning, he got up early and approached my crew, reportedly talking shit on me while also blatantly misgendering me to my own crew which shows me that his respect is conditional. I was not told of this until later that morning.

He came into the library and hurriedly collected his things. I was up drinking my morning coffee and said to him "yo what's up" and he completely ignored me, got in his car and drove off. Minutes after, he sent me this text;

"You were being an incredible jerk last night pulling a lot of PC fascist bullshit because you were very drunk and high and wouldn't let something incredibly minor in a conversation go, and now you're losing a friend over it.

You get mad at Andrew for coming back again and again over the same thing when heavily intoxicated yet it's okay for you to do it because in your mind it's justified.

I have never had a problem with calling autumn by her preferred pronoun, but I'm also not going to stand by while you Lord over me on every instance of the use of 'they' that comes out of my mouth instead of 'she' because that's not good enough for you.

Also, statements like 'im so glad I'm seeing this side of you now' over something so trivial as using a nongendered word to refer to someone is extremely condesending and really made you sound like a huge asshole.

The fact that you chose to end our friendship like this is a testement to the fact that you need to seek help for your alcoholism. I've defended you to all your former friends for years now, but now I finally realize they were right and I just can't do it anymore.

You need to seek help, because the list of friends you formerly had is going to one day be longer than the ones you still do have. Especially when you attack friends over petty perceived slights because you can't tell the difference between that and reality.

This is the last I have to say about it, and your won't receive any further responses from me. Its going to take quite a while before I'm ready to hear anything from you."

When i heard from my crew about him approaching them and speaking about me as he did it was kinda like game over... i decided to go into the discord and make the situation public. He bold faced lied about my level of intoxication, stating that i had killed a half gallon and was acting belligerently and blamed the whole situation on me being an alcoholic and continued to slander me. Ephemeral was right there ready and waiting to chime in with further lies and slander. That's an entirely other issue that i am happy to expose if necessary.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 24, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> You do not know me.


And yet still they hit the nail on the head. 
Kind of impressive, really.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 24, 2019)

Ha expose? The heck you gonna expose other than my already incredibly apparent dislike for your actions?

Also THAT was the message Matt sent you? That was the reason you got on discord and started calling him a transphobe? Jesus fucking listen to what the people who cared about you are saying, sheesh.

You ARE an alcoholic and you DO need help. Trying to get you to see that is like lighting a match underwater.


----------



## salxtina (Sep 24, 2019)

It's confusing to me that folks are treating the word 'transphobia' as if it's 'name calling / labeling a person' instead of a _description of actions_ - a subjective description that can be disagreed about - but treating it like it's _a character attack in itself_, kind of misses the point that there's a difference between intent and impact.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 24, 2019)

Everyone knows I'm an alcoholic and the people that you claim "cared" about me didnt have anything to say about until it became a convenient tool of leverage to invalidate my ability to process reality.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 24, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> Everyone knows I'm an alcoholic and the people that you claim "cared" about me didnt have anything to say about until it became a convenient tool of leverage to invalidate my ability to process reality.


No Corn, we always cared. You just interpret our criticism as attacks then you lash out at us until we have no choice but to defend ourselves. 

Can you truly sit there and say I never cared about you? That I didn't always try to be there for you when you were hurting? That I didn't care while I held you in my lap as you cried?

You were my best friend but this is what you drove our relationship to. It's what you drive everyone to. 

You have no one to blame for this but yourself, because we honestly all tried. Your refusal to change yourself for the better drove us all from your life. 

Live with it.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm doing really well for myself actually. And you were a fake friend.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 24, 2019)

A fake friend? Why, because of the countless times I tried to reason with you? To get you to cut back your drinking and take accountability for your actions? 

No Corn. Not even close. 

It easier for you to write me off as a fake friend than it is to accept that how you treat people is wrong.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 24, 2019)

Give it a rest Andy.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 24, 2019)

Sure, why not? Ive made my point, as others have. The more you try to defend yourself the deeper the hole you dig, so it's not like I even need to continue. 

Right now everyone can really see you for who you truly are.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 24, 2019)

Boy, i sure hope so.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 24, 2019)

so is the idea that "they" does not encompass both "he" and "she"?


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Sep 24, 2019)

Tuesday morning, three-thirty Central Daylight time.

All's well, no crabassin' posts. Yet.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 24, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> so is the idea that "they" does not encompass both "he" and "she"?


As it was told to me by corn, using "they" when you know a trans person's gender is like denying their identity. Personally, I don't get it, because "they" is inclusive not exclusive, and it's not the same as calling somebody a gender they don't identify with, but I'm not queer in any way so I'm willing to roll with that if it's a general problem among trans people.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Sep 24, 2019)

...And people always wonder why I have no interest in visiting the slabs... I'll take frostbite over dealing with that crowd any day.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Sep 24, 2019)

This thread makes me sad. Seems like all of the principals in this convo at one time or another cared deeply and profoundly for one another, and used to really, sincerely love each other. 

I'm sorry I clicked on the post, I hope it gets locked soon, and that all of you guys can figure out a way to reconcile your differences... All of you were the best of friends for a reason- Try to remember why you loved that person in the first place. 

It's really hard to find good friends, and sure, we all have some faults, nobody's perfect. Disagreements happen and sometimes feelings are hurt, but if you are really friends, you can talk it out with an open mind.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Sep 25, 2019)

And all this over fucking _pronouns_? 

You kids baffle me. I get the idea of respecting gender self-definition_,_ but to fall out with an old pal because they use the wrong_ pronouns_ about a third party not present?

This just seems narcissistic and silly_. _

We've all been assholes when we were drunk. Most wake up and apologize.


----------



## salxtina (Sep 25, 2019)

The underlying problem - Even if Matt has been considerate and acting in good faith - whatthis conflict has brought up is a string of other people going "haha yeah, the woman they were talking about (who used to moderate and was burnt out by this same kind of trivializing!) shouldn't care about this stuff anyway"


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 25, 2019)

@Older Than Dirt @salxtina hold up. No. Well yes but no.

Pronouns are what sparked this initial issue but the underlying problem is not that one instance but a multitude of situations where Corn has used easily resolvable situations (like this one), to bully and harass other people.

We are so far beyond what they did to Matt at this point. Now we're all coming clean with our frustrations about how they treat people and how they've used their position with this site to dodge any sort of repercussions for their actions.

Matt, Corn, and their friend could've resolved this issue personally but instead Corn used it as an excuse to berate and abuse Matt well beyond what would be a fair correction. They then went on a crusade (as they've done with others) to get people on the internet to side with them so they can feel validated in their abuse.

I've seen them physically abuse their partners, bully younger nomads for their enjoyment, and drunkenly lash out at people for no good reason. Hell they tried to fight me at the bar in the library because I was doing Tarot readings and they were mad no one asked them. All while maintaining an online presence that allows them to seek validation for their behavior from people who have never actually met them.

This is what we have a problem with. This is what we're dragging on about.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Sep 25, 2019)

@EphemeralStick - Yeah, i get all that, my post was with reference to the high horse of self-righteousness around the whole denouncing the "transphobia" of incorrect pronoun usage thing that started all this off.

This Corn person seems like a real genital (since i do not want to be denounced as a transphobe for using either "dick" or "cunt" since one or the other is sure to offend).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 25, 2019)

so, i've read through this thread probably about 5-6 times now, and I don't really feel like there's much more to add to this situation other than to clarify a few things and hopefully move on.

it's still a little bit of a shock to me that corn would throw away the 5+ year friendship we had over something so petty as the pronouns of someone that wasn't even present for the conversation. i agree that these pronouns are important and should be respected; my true friends will always have my loyalty and respect even if i screw up the terminology on occassion.

it just makes me incredibly sad because i thought my friendship with corn was based on more than just my compliance with their beliefs.

Unfortunately I've come to realize that my friendship with this person was highly conditional based on me giving them what they wanted. Once that was no longer the case and I challenged them in their beliefs, I was immediately discarded like many of corn's other former friends, the list of which has grown quite long.

Now I am feeling a like a bit of a fool for defending them as long as I have.

I don't enjoy making enemies. It doesn't make me feel good. It just leaves me feeling a lot of regret over what could have been.

The only good thing to come out of this situation is the truth that cornelius' friendship is highly conditional, and my real friends aren't afraid to have my back in these situations. For that I can't thank them enough.

There's nothing more valuable than true friendship and I will never take that for granted.

I love you all and I can't wait for the next time you're a part of my life.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 25, 2019)

Go ahead and lock the thread and bury it. What i said has all been true. I just hope that my words can help others here.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 25, 2019)

First off fuck this whole thing (especially that goddamn hilarious Jerry Springer post lol) but this needs to be settled so I'm coming forward. 
What Andy is saying is exactly my experience. I also know this to be a number of other people's experiences as well. I imagine corn is probably gonna go throw my shit in the canal for speaking up but knowing Andy's and caveman's experience it's likely already happened. Id be nice to get my d&d characters and guitar back, plus all my other shit but I don't imagine they will let me have my property back. it's not in them to do so especially after this heinous crime of speaking the truth.

You're a narcissist bully and plenty of people know this experience from you.

In a group you're wonderful and give deep, sincere sounding compliments. However it's just an emotional mimicking act because you don't have any empathy. You build people up to knock them down. I've definitely been at the receiving end of that flattery, which makes it so discombobulating when without warning you throw extremely attacking ridicule "when things could have been talked through"

Fuck out of here with that. Speaking of transphobia, who isn't a trans phob conveniently for you? Or racist, or a homo phob or etc? Its a moving target that nobody can hit because you enjoy it. 

Of course you only act out your abuses in private. Like pinching caveman awake or punching caveman's dog or your own dog, or smashing your computer during one of your conniptions and blaming caveman. Or scolding me for not getting your pronouns right, or telling me I suck at drawing or that I know nothing about construction, or insulting my intelligence, or hovering this idea around everyone's head that I'm a racist nazi or generally making me feel shitty about myself whenever you could for anything and everything, or calling me a piece of shit anytime I tried to hear caveman's side of things during your daily fights in 2017, claiming it was a "bros fest" so you could try keeping us form communicating. Hot tip, caveman never abused you. It is so deeply sick how you talk about him. He bent backwards to be there for you daily and put up with so much horrible shit from you he never deserved. Hot tip, two-for-one, you make your goddamn problems. YOU need help, not the collective of people in your life you hurt. Look at the pattern. At the second jamboree you single out John Lee's friend and scream at the top of your lungs that you got stabbed and when confronted you denied that ever happened. Resulting in a fiasco night that others had to deal with, you created, and you enjoyed. Super cool corn kicking it in the wild wild slabs. I should have recognized what a fuckhead asshole you were ruining another stp members one night there like that, but hey, maybe it'll work itself out I thought. Didn't even apologise, not that I could imagine that you could, seeing as that requires the ability to take responsibility.

It is indeed 10 fold worst when you're drunk. You have to be the worst drunk I have ever known. That's really fucking something. That's when you lash out the nastiest.

You have no ability to reflect internally and everything you say is f****** b*******. Normal people consider when they offend someone or wrong someone with you it's never your fault and you have a hair trigger to find fault. You act like you're the coolest thing to happen since miles Davis and that everyone should be grateful to you and be allowed in the presence of you and your narcissistic playground which everybody else built, including myself. there's nothing collective about that space. You're like Eric Cartman, there is no kindness in you. You don't take responsibility for anything you do or say to people. you're a cannibal, a f****** vampire narcissist without shame or guilt. The bridges you burn very much light the way and are lit by your gaslighting, baiting, grooming and other demented abusing habits. I could go on and on and on but this is plenty from me. You hurt alot of people, people that were your friends and cared about you, and you know that you have. You recognize that much.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 25, 2019)

@Daisy

Im sorry but who are you?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 25, 2019)

Also everything that you're saying about me is completely made up.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 25, 2019)

Cornelius Vango said:


> Also everything that you're saying about me is completely made up.


Yup. Me, Matt, Dragon, and John K are all just making up the same lie. Four different people all having the same fever dream and you're just an innocent victim. What a joke.

I don't know about the others, but I've stopped trying to reason with you.

Now this thread just serves as a warning for everyone else to read and know you aren't to be trusted.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 25, 2019)

Four people, huh? Go ahead and hate and make up your stories. I aint fazed. I got tons of support and a great reputation everywhere besides this circle jerk. I wish you all well, though. I sincerely do.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Sep 25, 2019)

Slab City motto:

"We're all here because we're not all there".


----------



## VW13 (Sep 26, 2019)

Cornelius I've had the pleasure of meeting you once. I Drove Daisy to the slabs. Your self and caveman were great hosts. Slight altercation aside while I was there every relationship has ups and downs who can say from out side. I have known Daisy well for years and am a close and dear friend. What I can add to this as a concerned friend and an free thinking person is that Daisy was destroyed when he returned from the slabs. 

I myself took time to reflect my own upraising in southern Louisianain. deep reflection and pondered on the way I was raised and the ideals I was raised on vs the things Daisy introduced into my life. Anti-rasist, wemons rights, lgbtq rights, and in general free thinking ideals.

I was raised a Mormon and was feed love and fear. I've always rejected religious views. Some ideals are Noble but the sum of the whole were unexceptable. 

it's been a long time coming I introduced my self to this community. I apologise it's at this time but I can't allow this agregise act to befall my close friend. 

Daisy is a major part in my life an is still rattled by what he experienced in the slabs on top of several unfortunate family misfortune's.

It's hard for someone ,who truly cares for others, to be betrayed, let down and just plain put in the dirt by someone they respect, to recover or ever feel they have any worth when the community they look up to and go out of their way to spend time with and reach out to acts the way you have. 

It's disrespectful to Daisy and everyone else who's had to experience this. Also it's disracefull to say your apart of a group that is put down by so many to seem only to use it as one of your many tools to manipulate others. 

I can't pretend to know what you've been through or what you've seen. I feel like you'd be a wicked Ally. As a jugglao I know what its like to have and abscure family. 

I've had my own personal battles with heroin and alcohol. Served my time in the system for it. I wish to truely reach out and say if alcohol does bring out the worse in you seek help allow others to know and except and own your weakness. We need warriors in the true fight. 

There's no reason to fight amougst our self's we all want the same. Respect ,peace, and solidarity.

Please I beg, I'm not to big to be above it, use your gifts to help the community not pick it apart from the inside out.

Either way this community has unanimously spoken that if you can't respect and find humilty, that you are no longer welcome here. Be the bigger person and walk away or step up and except the responsibility for what has been said and done. I feel I could speak for everyone that if an effort was made, this could all be be just a fucked up situation and laughed about later. 

Ultimately this is up to you. Your path is your noone wishes you ill or harm only that there be peace amongst free thinking people and good times shared amougst friends.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Sep 26, 2019)

Not involved at all, but take it out of here . Shit keeps keeping me up due to what seems from my perspective elementary shit. Grow up and stop.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 26, 2019)

@VW13 I always thought john kenny was a fine person. I counted him among my friends and provided him a space to live and chill where he was accepted and protected. Its a shame that instead of approaching me with his concerns he chose to secretly harbor grudges.


----------



## autumn (Sep 26, 2019)

Completely aside from interpersonal issues, completely aside from who was involved or what happened or where, I find it really hard to believe that only 3 people here can wrap their head around this: there might be specific circumstances that result in someone not wanting to be referred to as 'they.'



Engineer J Lupo said:


> When the person has some physical/vocal traits that closer resemble their former gender a lot more than the one they identify with. I happen to know for sure the person we're talking about here has a deep, very deep voice. How dare you slip up Matt.. how dare you. Why can't you just get it right!



Big yikes.



Engineer J Lupo said:


> just maybe you could consider just exactly how hard it is for everyone else who's not a trans person to completely rewire their brain from the pronouns they've always used



It's not because it's magically easier. It's because trans people understand what it feels like to be misgendered, and as a result care enough to get it right.

Sometimes it's hard, and sometimes it takes time. But it's not 1+ year hard.

Trying but casually failing for a year to use the correct pronouns for someone is an issue of indifference.

I don't have kids. Maybe that makes it harder for *you.* But I'm not Matt's daughter

Side note, of course your son is going to be an adult about it. But I'd bet all the money I have that it still upsets him.


----------



## blank (Sep 26, 2019)

Why would someone have an issue being referred to as they? They is a pronoun that can even apply to inanimate objects. Where's X? Oh, they went to the store. What's up with the things on the floor? Oh, they fell.


----------



## autumn (Sep 26, 2019)

blank said:


> They is a pronoun that can even apply to inanimate objects.



So is "it," what's your point?



blank said:


> Why would someone have an issue being referred to as they?



When it's used - perceived or otherwise - to casually deny someone's identity? Or to avoid gendering them correctly?


----------



## blank (Sep 26, 2019)

Doesn't that kinda assume negative intent tho?

Oh and referring to anyone as "it" is pretty obviously insulting and very different from "they".


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Sep 26, 2019)

How exactly does use of the pronoun "they" (which i think most folks use as a gesture of respect to avoid giving offense to others who may not identify with their apparent gender) "casually deny" anyone's identity?

Why exactly is it the duty of folks to "correctly gender" others?

Why does one person's particular performance of gender confer the right to police the speech of others?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Sep 26, 2019)

autumn said:


> Completely aside from interpersonal issues, completely aside from who was involved or what happened or where, I find it really hard to believe that only 3 people here can wrap their head around this: there might be specific circumstances that result in someone not wanting to be referred to as 'they.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You quoted me twice, I assume there's something here that you think I can't grasp? I'll address it in order, we'll start with "big yikes". Is it? Is that really alarming? Do you think that's insensitive or transphobic? I'll tell you what I think it is.. it's the truth. I think a lot of people, especially in certain bubbles tend to have a lot of "yes-men" friends. Avoiding the challenging subjects and always agreeing with someone isn't doing anyone any favors. It's a real motherfucker that'll tell you the shit that isn't easy to say. They take no pleasure in saying it but it's fucking *reality*. A place some of us don't just visit occasionally, we live there.

It's an absolute truth that it makes it harder to rewire your brain to nail the pronouns when the image of the person and tone of the person closer matches another gender. I don't even understand how you can make that "big yikes" remark from that statement. Rose colored glasses or what? I'm sure you'd like to live in a world where that weren't a reality and everyone could just nail the pronouns every time no matter what the person looks or sounds like but that's just not realistic.

Let's use an example. Let's say you're close friends with Jocko Willink right.. and one day Jocko informs you they'd prefer the pronouns "her and she" but she's made absolutely zero changes in the looks department and she still looks and sounds exactly like that.. is that going to be just as easy to get the pronouns right as opposed to someone who's completely different looking now and they've managed to completely change their voice as well? You know the answer, don't even front.

When you know someone for years and years and they're a guy as far as you know and then one day they switch it up, that shit isn't easy for others to get right immediately. Even a year later, if you haven't seen the person but once or twice in all that time.. is that really enough time? I get the feeling no matter how clear I make this, it's falling on deaf ears. Oh and I'm not saying the trans person this is all centered around didn't do anything in the looks department or whatever.. I'm just saying if there's still some of the old traits left behind like voice.. it adds a level of difficulty. Call me a transphobe for that, I don't give a fuck.

I think I'm barely getting to the next point now.

"It's not because it's magically easier. It's because trans people understand what it feels like to be misgendered, and as a result care enough to get it right."

Nobody said anything about it needing to be magically easier. I wish it were magically easier for trans people to understand when we fuck up the pronouns too but I digress. Those of us who are allies who aren't trans, we care enough to get it right too. We might not understand what it feels like to be misgendered but we love our friend/family member etc and we want to get it right because we respect them.

"Sometimes it's hard, and sometimes it takes time. But it's not 1+ year hard."

Convenient that you get to decide exactly how long it should take. How can you say it isn't a year+ hard? Because you yourself have had this experience and you've got it right in less time than that? That's fantastic but you can't hold everyone to your own standard. You're probably faster at solving math problems and maybe you're a faster runner, everyone is different. If a person is trying, give them some credit, fuck. "They" is trying. A not-trying Matt would say "he/him" forever.

"Trying but casually failing for a year to use the correct pronouns for someone is an issue of indifference."

Bullshit.

"I don't have kids. Maybe that makes it harder for *you.* But I'm not Matt's daughter"

Completely irrelevant. It makes it no more or less difficult by relation to the trans person.

"Side note, of course your son is going to be an adult about it. But I'd bet all the money I have that it still upsets him."

100%! I wouldn't dare take that bet. I absolutely agree, and that upsets me as well. You don't want to upset your trans friends/child etc. That's why we keep trying to get it right. 1 year, 2 year, 3 year 4. Please don't set a timer on us, we're fucking trying.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 26, 2019)

@autumn @Older Than Dirt @blank and anyone else. If you would like to discuss the usage of correct pronouns please make a new thread about it since the discussion needs to be had where it can receive full attention and not derail this thread.

As for this discussion, after days of talking it over the staff here at StP has found it necessary to move this thread to the Untrustworthy and Shady forum. Please know that this decision was not made lightly and that it is something that was discussed at length.

See the Staff note on the first post for more information.


----------



## Caveman118 (Sep 26, 2019)

Well first, matt derek is a great guy i think we all know that... And since this is now a untrustworthy and shady ppl post I feel like i should share my side... when i met corn they were in an extremely abusive relationship with another partner (we will call them #1). #1 was always an emotional wreak and corn and them were fighting all the time, i was stupid and blamed the problems on #1. And corn helped me believe that until they broke up. We started dating and it was ok things were rough and i blamed that on the break up. I was always trying to help them feel better but its impossible. They slowly whittled down my patience then turned to degrading me always putting me down and telling me i was always wrong and they were always right. And over a long time convincing me they were the only reason i was successful in slabs and making me too depressed to really fight back. Then i was just trying to make them happy every second just so they wouldnt lash out and put me down or threten me. They are a legitimate sociopath they feed on people that are new to traveling because its intimidating when you dont know how to survive on the road. The library was built on the backs of many good people doing good things.including myself. Corn fed off their talents while berating them and downplaying their contributions to the library. Corn feeds on glory and approval from others so corn surrounds themselves with talent and takes all the credit. 

Thru our relationship ive seen them drive everyone away that wasn't immediately useful. Or anyone that challenged their authority. Ive also watched all corns friends struggle day after day trying to help until its not enough anymore and corn throws them away.

Besides the mental assault from corn ive seen them jump to violence over anything. They are a ragging alcoholic and when they drink they are much worse.They have threatened me with weapons multiple times and tried to run me over with her van ( in front of matt derek) smashed a couch and rammed the stage i was on, trying to hit me. They destroyed my ebt card in an argument. They caused a dispute that caused someonet to attack @dumpsternavel . violence follows them. They drink all the time and once drove so drunk they couldn't stay in the seat of their school bus and crashed it thru someones fence. 

Corn disguises themselves as nobel and powerful but really they are weak and scared and make everyone around pay for their insecurity. Corn is toxic. All that being said i hope they can improve themselves and quit drinking..... But for now dont waste your time on corn you will be used for their gains and get only pain in return..


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Sep 30, 2019)

Okay now that this is in Shady and Untrustworthy people... Can we talk about the time that Corn lost my dog?

I went into town with Creature, @Shwhiskey Gumimaci and someone else and I asked Corn to watch Cujo for me so he wouldn't overheat in the car. When I got back Cujo had gotten out when Corn had their back turned and apparently Corn had chased him through camp to get him back and he ran away from them (Because, he's fucking 8lbs and why are you chasing any animal expecting to catch them??) and Cujo was missing for 14 hours.

Can anyone who was there that day verify to me that that's what happened? There's always been a nagging suspicion that Cujo didn't just wiggle out in the "Minutes" that Corn wasn't watching. But hey if I'm wrong I'm willing to accept that I absolutely should have been more proactive about watching my dog.


----------



## VariedValue (Oct 21, 2019)

I feel like this site collapses more and more everyday. If the fantastic 4 want a club go make one. 

As far as the transphobe on your "staff" I think it speaks volumes.

Real careful. Real inviting. Idk why I even tried being apart of this site. All the warnings make sense now. It's just infighting between people who think they're so much better than others. 
Shame to see such yet another group of so called radicals falling apart.


----------



## 3dcgfx (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey I don't think it's a good idea to have the shady designation thing! Corn's a little bit of an unappreciative asshole, but is also very, very likable. Corns video comments are taking a negative turn, the corn's a mildly famous person pretty much now alone in that library and this site will pretty much get ripped a new one if anything happens! It's really a pretty silly mudslinging fest! It might be a good idea to maybe immediately delete this thread, and then see if STP head guy help corn out for a couple of days, sleepover security, etc until more crew straggles in. I wrote to Corn about a super cool 200k follower youtuber called Wonderhussy, and Corn wrote back "oh cool! I met her!" This thread is unacceptable,!!



All this is crazy reefer head! Think back, you were friends for years!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 5, 2020)

3dcgfx said:


> and this site will pretty much get ripped a new one if anything happens!



not exactly sure what you mean by that, but i think we'll be fine.



3dcgfx said:


> It's really a pretty silly mudslinging fest!



less of a mudslinging fest and more of a case of people finally coming forward after corn betrayed one of their last defenders.



3dcgfx said:


> It might be a good idea to maybe see if STP help corn out for a couple of days, sleepover security, etc until more crew straggles in.



I'm obviously not going to stop anyone from visiting the library, but i think looking for aid from this community and especially from this thread is definitely barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## 3dcgfx (Feb 5, 2020)

Ok it just seems a bit much for they or them or his her etc. to have a five page former roommate grievance thing ''Corn lost my dog!!!" "One time, Corn tried to run me down with the van" 

I think this thread might also be a classic textbook libel lawsuit, it's ok to point out rapists or possible escaped criminals, nicknamed drifters, but I think even super unkempt homeless people have the right to sue if they're lumped in for just being kind of a a-hole sometimes supposedly 'a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation. Character assassination.'


----------



## MetalBryan (Feb 5, 2020)

We already out here getting ripped with famous people.


----------



## Dameon (Feb 5, 2020)

3dcgfx said:


> I think this thread might also be a classic textbook libel lawsuit, it's ok to point out rapists or possible escaped criminals, nicknamed drifters, but I think even super unkempt homeless people have the right to sue if they're lumped in for just being kind of a a-hole sometimes supposedly 'a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation. Character assassination.'


Thanks, but if we think we need legal advice, we'll hire a lawyer and listen to them, not get legal advice from some random stranger on the internet who apparently joined for the sole purpose of threatening us on Corn's behalf.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 5, 2020)

3dcgfx said:


> Corns video comments are taking a negative turn, the corn's a mildly famous person pretty much now alone in that library and this site will pretty much get ripped a new one if anything happens!



First off, how the hell is that our fault whatsoever? It isint like we are going on Corn's YT and trolling it or something. Or encouraging others to do so.

Secondly, please do not lump everyone on StP into one collective group. I still visit the library, and I will gladly pick stuff up for them/donate/help them if I go down to the slabs, and if I have the means/time to do so. I'm sure there are others on this site that share the same mentality.

That doesnt mean I know Corn personally, support them, or share the same ideas. Neither does it mean I have any Ill will towards them, or the library for that matter.

But when people come out and state that they are being emotionally abused, or being exposed to a toxic person, I damn sure am going to listen, and defend other users on this site and elsewhere, if the concerns are legitimate, which it sounds like they are.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 5, 2020)

ya man I feel like this site is not only bringing information to people, but bringing people together- with stipulations dictated mainly by the owner and also by staff - some people in Untrustworthy / Shady are x, yes but if someone is just an unbearable asshole? and they can be exposed here? Nothing "law" level i could imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 6, 2020)

whoa... I can honestly state that I have never read anything like this in my entire life, it actually got my head spinning and took a day or two to fully digest, if even possible....

I will say this - some one punches my dog, that person is going to the hospital because I ain't letting that slide, and I could care less who did it.

Also - I grew up in NYC, turned 18 in 1983.... and yes, before you ask in my search for truth I explored every scene there was, including what was going on south of 14th street on the West Side....
I have many friends over many years of every single kind of race, nationality, creed, sexual orientation, you name it - but this is just plain nuts.

Also - I work with someone from the factory who is transgender [I hope I am doing this right] who in her mid 40s decided that she was done being a man and wanted to be a woman.

This is very easy for me to completely accept and never mess up with the new pronouns of she, her, etc.... because that's the only way I know this individual.

But for many who knew her prior to making the change, every now and then they slip up because it's a habit when your friends for a long time, and I don't care what anybody says but when a person makes a change like this - yes, it's a big deal for them - but it is also a big deal for all who knew this person because now they have to change their whole approach with getting the pronouns right, etc.... and if a person is friends with you or is a family member and sincerely makes a mistake and slips up, it should not be the end of the world and if it is then there's something even deeper going on that needs to be addressed.

I loved how open NYC was in the early 1980s, nobody was hiding anything - but at the same time everyone was getting along with one another because it was not being forced upon each other.

Some of what I am reading here is frightening, but then again, this is also a generational thing.

Folks like me and Olderthandirt see things one way, while the younger folks see it totally different.

This does not mean we are not all accepting, quite the contrary... a lot of us older folks are quite accepting, but we are also more understanding, forgiving than you might think but I sure as hell am not so hung up on all these new terms, which only cause seperation instead of unity here.

We are all human beings, all capable of love and great acts of compassion and heroic deeds, but at the same time we are also capable of horrible things as we all know all to well....

I was going somewhere but I can't even think straight this thread is so crazy, but at the same time I do feel is recommended reading.

It's also a valuable lesson on the evils of alcohol addiction, which seems to be a huge factor here.

I know when I was out of my mind back in 2010, I lost alot of very close friends though my own actions.
The thing is - I know today that I was wrong, and more importantly why.

Will I be able to ever salvage those lost relationships with people I deeply cared about and vice versa ??

I can't say, but I'm at least going to give it a try.

It just seems to me that this whole thread is about a simple misunderstanding made worse by alcohol abuse.

I could be wrong, but I could be right.............


----------



## cozmic (Feb 7, 2020)

3dcgfx said:


> I think this thread might also be a classic textbook libel lawsuit, it's ok to point out rapists or possible escaped criminals, nicknamed drifters, but I think even super unkempt homeless people have the right to sue if they're lumped in for just being kind of a a-hole sometimes supposedly 'a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation. Character assassination.'



I won't waste my time getting into the technical reasons why your threat of legal action is lame.

Also, what's with all the legal threats lately? Does anyone else think it's a little bizarre and uninspired?

People come into online forum. They make fools of themselves. People observe and establish that behavior was foolish. There's some bickering back and forth. More foolish behavior. Solution!? Lawsuit! What exactly do you want? Money? An ego hand job?

P.S. I got bored and looked at the Youtube. Most recent video was titled _Slab City Library Is Shady And Untrustworthy_. Who just wears their insecurities on their sleeves like that? It's quite unbecoming.

This person is either a troll or Slab City needs to learn a lesson in moving on. Probably both.


----------



## Skinnygene (Mar 9, 2020)

I have slab city on my bucket list.
But if this corn person is still present there 
I won’t be visiting anytime soon 😕


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 9, 2020)

Skinnygene said:


> I have slab city on my bucket list.
> But if this corn person is still present there
> I won’t be visiting anytime soon 😕



to be fair, even after this i'll still come back to slab city, i don't think the whole area and everyone there should be held liable for one person's actions. there's been a lot crazier people than corn for sure there and it's still worth visiting.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 9, 2020)

Ya, don't let a buncha cynical assholes on the internet sway you from your dreams. If visiting the slabs appeals to you, fucking do it. There's fucking assholes everywhere, some are just a little more colorful than others.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 12, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> ... Less of a mudslinging fest and more of a case of people finally coming forward after corn betrayed one of their last defenders...



Just curious what you're referring to here... 🤔


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2020)

VikingAdventurer said:


> Just curious what you're referring to here... 🤔



if you're worried it has something to do with you, it doesn't.



Matt Derrick said:


> ... Less of a mudslinging fest and more of a case of people finally coming forward after corn betrayed one of their last defenders...



pretty much exactly what i said. i defended corn against most of their detractors for a very long time, and when they finally blew me off there was no one left to stop the torrent of people willing to share their stories about corn's very long pattern of negative behavior towards just about everyone.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 31, 2021)

I could never tell anyone what possessed me to check into this place after all these years... What has it been, 5 or 6 now? Good Lord it's been a long time since this place ever even crossed my mind...

But I tell ya, it's rather satisfying tonight checking in and feeling some sweet sweet vindication over the rightful calling out of this self-flagellating character assassin of an illiterate librarian. I just had to register an account to throw some shade because some people just had it coming.

Reputation is a funny thing, especially in circles of people fueled by impulse, vanity, hearsay and alcohol. I'm glad it caught up with you Corn. I was never a fan. You were as unimpressive as they come, another self important bitch that thought all the kickdowns in the world were given to you because you were wonderful, that you deserved them, not because every yuppie could see the pitiable wretch you are and felt bad.


I'm sure you weren't a fan of me either. I was never particularly impressive myself, and I can own that I was a far cry from perfect, and I definitely shouldn't have drank like I did because I'd fly off the handle - but the difference between you and me is that I can own the times I was shitty, and the source of that shiftiness, and use it as a drive to improve.

And we butted heads, several times over the years, and were magnificently shitty to each other. Fuckit. Bygones be bygones. You haven't crossed my mind in the slightest, until that one night many years later at the skate park where you showed up black out drunk and almost blinded some poor kid with a laser pointer, like the idiot buried beneath for which your faux confidence runs interference. Maybe it wasn't drunken stupidity. You're the kind of malicious I've come to believe who would do it intentionally and play stupid. That's the kind of behavior I've come to expect from a shit show like you. "Oh, it's cool dude. Sorry I wiped out your vision brah and mutilated your senses for the rest of your life. I'm Cornelius lol kiss my ass." Fuck you. 

Whatever, I'm not here to reminisce. I'm here to condemn. 

You just obfuscate, throw your weight around like living in a scavenger trash hovel in the desert made you better than everyone else, like the peons owed you tribute to exist in your company, expecting people to cater to you and kiss your ass because you moved into an abandoned lair of books and that somehow made you special.

And now that your holier than thou attitude has bit you in the ass and people are calling you out and telling you to do better, what did you do? Did you take it stride? Did you immerse yourself into the crucible of change, purge yourself of the impurities that defiled your character and your friendships, and forge yourself into an implement of precision for your own betterment?

🤣

Lmfao no. You double down into your own bullshit. I'd tell you to do better, but I don't think there's any hope for that. A lifetime of mediocrity and a forgotten expiration in your garbage heap won't come soon enough, and when it does, I won't be the only one saying good riddance.

It's been fun, too, drifter community, but I cant run with you anymore. We're not sympatico anymore. Too many run-ins with you guys, even despite traveling almost always alone of my own volition making my time with random travelers few and far between, poisoned the well for me. I've got my friends for whom I'll do anything from the road, and I'm good now. The rest of you I don't want to know or care to even meet. Random fist fights, crippling poverty, and dying of hepatitis under a highway bridges doesn't sound like a good time to me anymore. Good luck out there kids. Remember to evaluate your lives.

Til never again
Redbeard ☠️


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 21, 2022)

I was asked to share my new accountability website, I’m currently working on here. Recently to give you the short of it: I helped take over the new library collective with Corn supposedly retired. Tried to set boundaries with them about what kind of behaviors we don’t want in the space anymore, experienced them flipping their shit in denial of these behaviors, trying to get me kicked out, and threatened to drive across the country to do it their self. I ended up leaving after feeling too much in harms way.

I’ve written up a page with some of the abusive dynamics that I’ve seen at the library these last few years. Eventually I‘m going to write up a more detailed personal bit about my years around the library. Behaviors/ incidents I’ve seen and why I was at the time willing to put up with it. Hoping to also gather more from previous library staff, as I always felt these threads missed the mark. I mean, it does show Corn’s response to harm is the DARVO acronym revealing their narcissism. But also it seems they were always really good at finding something wrong in what the other did/ is doing to pigeonhole with the help of others to the point they actually got to avoid people having conversations about the abuse they were accused of. Instead it’s semantics about pronouns and dealings on the website about other abuse.

So I’d like to invite people either anonymously, with a nickname, or an actual name with contact information to share some of their history onto my accountability website. If you could read through the complicated dynamics I’ve initially listed and apply them to your experience, that would help a great deal in establishing a pattern of abuse. Let me know how you’ve been exploited, abused, or coerced into harming others via association to the Slab City Library via Cornelius Vango.

Anyways, I think giving people a mouthpiece and a container that presents the harm experienced without room for people to side rail its intentions is important to finally hold Cornelius 
accountable. 

Or in the very least, finally face real-world consequences for their actions.


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 27, 2022)

Apparently in response to my abuse allegations and accountability project…the library has taken to pandering to and apologizing to white supremacists.
















I guess the sociopathy knows no bounds. When it looks like your friends will hold you accountable…make allies with the white supremacists. Literally amazed. Such an ugly turn of events here. They removed all my anti-racist workshop links and Ibram X Kendi quotes, then stated this on a post calling the website slander.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 27, 2022)

HitchBiker said:


> I guess the sociopathy knows no bounds. When it looks like the anarchists will hold you accountable…make allies with the white supremacists. Literally amazed. Such an ugly turn of events here. They removed all my anti-racist workshop links and Ibram X Kendi quotes, then stated this on a post calling the website slander.


TBH, i'm having trouble understanding the context of these screen shots, and I would imagine that anyone that isn't part of those facebook groups (like myself) are feeling the same way. who posted racist stuff, and who is apologizing for them? i'm just not seeing very clearly what's going on here.


----------



## HitchBiker (Jan 27, 2022)

yeah, I came here pretty pissed and wrote this with less context than elsewhere so sorry about that.

When I was an admin of the Facebook page for the library, I was posting anti-racist workshop stuff and literature. Zoe and Cornelius have since removed all that content now, then apologized publicly for it here. The screenshots are the people I banned when I was an admin of the page they are apologizing for me banning, because they were platforming white supremacist talking points on the library page. Even more weird: they changed the bio from being an anarchist collective library to “being a library serving the public.”

I mean I guess compared to everything else, it’s not that surprising.

I just didn’t have abusive fake anarchists start pandering to more white supremacists after alienating more of their base on my 2022 bingo card and in a little shock about it, because I was just there organizing with these people.

Masks off, I guess.

While I’m on here, just to let everyone know: on the accountability site there is now my full account of what I’ve witnessed at the library and I’ve also published a page with info/guidelines for anyone wanting to submit their own to the page.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Mar 28, 2022)

Is it just me or did the title of this post change recently? I'm pretty sure I would have noticed the inclusion of a dead name. Not cool.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2022)

LeeenPocket said:


> Is it just me or did the title of this post change recently? I'm pretty sure I would have noticed the inclusion of a dead name. Not cool.


IMO people that are a danger to the community lose any right to not having their 'dead name' known. Also, anyone can see their name in their own PayPal donation link, so it's already public information.


----------

